# Personal best



## Cutt'em Jack (Feb 17, 2008)

[ame]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=z5OclYYoezc&feature=youtu.be[/ame]

Caught on a homemade bucktail. 49 inches.


----------



## Ickey09 (Oct 3, 2013)

Very jealous. Yet to catch one. I need it to be from the yak. I need tips lol

Sent from my 831C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Congrats! That's awesome! Thanks for posting.


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

Great fish, congrats! It's a great feeling catching fish on a lure that you made.


----------



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

Congrats 
What a beautiful fish


----------



## Lowerider1029 (Jul 8, 2014)

congrats, thats 1 awesome fish !


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

Good job!!! Nice fish.


----------



## MoreBass (Jun 15, 2012)

Nice job! Thats a great fish.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## slowtroller (Sep 28, 2011)

Great fish, nice to see them swim away.


----------

